# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Historia e kompjuterit

## Sirius

Kush e shpiku kompjuterin?" nuk eshte nje pyetje me nje pergjigje te thjeshte. Pergjigjeja e vertete eshte se shume Shpikes kane kontribuar ne historine e kompjuterave dhe se nje kompjuter eshte nje pjese e makinerise komplekse e perbere nga shume pjese, secila prej te cilave mund te konsiderohet nje shpikje me vete. 

Konrad Zuse i lindur me 22 qershor 1910 ne Berlin - 18 dhjetor 1995 Hünfeld pran Fulda  ishte njeinxhinier gjerman dhe pionier i kompjuterit i cili shpiki kompjuterin e pare i quajtur Z1.
Z1 ishte nje kompjuter mekanik projektuar nga Konrad Zuse 1935-1936 dhe eshte ndertuar nga ai ne 1936-1938. Z1 ka qene nje kalkulator (njësi aritmetike) i bere mekanikisht nga Konrad Zuse ne 1937. Ishte perfunduar ne 1938 dhe financohet plotesisht nga fondet private.Ky kompjuter u shkaterrua ne bombardimet e Berlinit ne dhjetor 1943 gjat Luftes se Dyte Boterore , se bashku me te gjitha planet e ndërtimit. 
Z1 ka pas nje memorje prej 64 numrave secili nga 22 bit. Njësia aritmetike ka sherby per mbledhje, zbritje, shumzim, dhe pjestim, si dhe dekodimin e numrave binar ne decimal.
Zuse ka punuar me te njofshmit e tij dhe shoket ne dhomen e gjumit te prinderve te tij per ndertimin e Z1.
Z1 ka qen i pa besueshem per shkak te nje gabimi mekanik dhe per shkak te prodhimit te pjeseve me dor.

Foto Z1:





Specifikat:
Memory: 64 words of 22 bits
Clock speed: 1 Hz
Registers: Two floating-point registers of 22 bit each
Arithmetic Unit: Four basic operations (add, subtract, multiply, divide) for binary floating point numbers
Weight: 1,000 kilograms (2,200 lb)
Average calculation speed: addition 5 seconds, multiplication 10 seconds
Area of Application: Prototype
Input: Decimal floating point numbers
Output: Decimal floating point numbers


Z2 ishte nje kompjuter mekanik i krijuar nga Konrad Zuse në 1939. Permiresimi iZ1 , duke perdorur disa memorje mekanike si dhe disa zevendsime aritmetike dhe kontrollimi i logjikes mes qarqeve elektrike. Fotografite dhe planet per Z2 jane shkaterruar nga bombardimet aleate GJATE Luftes se Dyte Boterore . Ne ndryshim Z1, Z2 ka perdorur 16 bit fikse aritmetike ne vend te 22 bit.
Specifikat:
Frequency	Ca. 5 Hertz
Arithmetic Unit	Fixed point arithmetic unit with 16 bit word length
Average calculation Speed	0.8 sec for addition operation
Number of Relays	600
Memory	64 words (same as Z1)
Power Consumption	1000 watts
Weight	300 kilograms

Z3 ishte nje kompjuter elektromekanik i projektuar nga Konrad Zuse . Ishte makina e pare e programuar ne bote qe punonte plotesisht ne menyr automatike. Ajo ishte Turing-complete, dhe sipas standardeve moderne Z3 ishte nje nga makinat e para qe mund te konsiderohet nje makine e plote informatike, edhe pse i mungonte dega e operacionit te kushtezuar. Z3 eshte ndertuar me 2000 relays , zbatimin e nje22 bit word length qe operohet ne nje  clock frequency prej rreth 50-10 Hz . Kodi i programit dhe te dhenat jane ruajtur nefilma .
Z3 u perfundua ne Berlin ne 1941. German Aircraft Research Institute ka perdorur ate per te kryer analiza statistikore tefluturimeve.
Origjinali i Z3 u shkaterrua ne 1943, gjate nje bombardimi aleate teBerlinit .Nje kopje plotesisht funksionale eshte ndertuar ne vitet 1960 nga kompania e Zuse, Zuse KG, dhe eshte ne shfaqje te perhershem neDeutsches Museum. 
Zuse ka kerkuar qeverise gjermane per fonde per te zevendesuar relays me switche elektronike, por u mohohet financimi gjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore , si i "pa rendesishem per luften".
Specifikat:
Specifications
Average calculation Speed: Addition 0.8 seconds Multiplication 3 seconds
Arithmetic Unit: Binary floating point, 22 bit, add, subtract, multiply, divide, square root
Data memory: 64 words with a length of 22 bits
Program memory: Punched celluloid tape
Input: Decimal floating point numbers
Output: Decimal floating point numbers
Input and Output was facilitated by a terminal, that had a special keyboard and a row of lamps to show results[4]
Elements: Around 2,000 relays (1,400 for the memory)[4]
Frequency: 5.3 Hertz
Power Consumption: Around 4000 watts
Weight: Around 1,000 kilograms (2,200 lb)

Pershkrimet me lart ishin nje historik i shkurter deri tek arritja e Z3 i cili konsiderohet si kompjuteri i par elektronik. Projektet e Z kane vazhduar por nuk ka randesi pershkrimi i secilit pasi qe nga viti 41 kane fillu projekte te ndryshme anekend botes te cilat do i paraqes ne vijim.

1942 Atanasoff Gjoni dhe Clifford Berry shpikenAtanasoffBerry Computer (ABC) ne vitin 1942 i cili njifet si kompjuteri i pare komplet elektronik.





1944 Howard Aiken dhe Grace Hopper projektuan serit AGON e kompjuterave ne univerzitetin e Harvardit. Seria AGON e kompjuterave filloj me MARK I ne 1944.Imagjinoni nje dhome gjigante e zhurmshme nga klikimet e pjeseve metalike ishte rreth 16.76 metra i gjate dhe 2.43 metra i larte me nje peshe 5 ton dhe permbante 760.000 pjes me vete. Eshte perdorur nga marina amerikane per qitje artilerie dhe llogaritje balistike, Mark I ishte ne veprim deri ne vitin 1959.

----------


## Sirius

Ne vitin 1947 zbulohet tranzistori i pare i cili ndihmon pershpejtimin e zhvillimit te kompjuterit.

----------


## Sirius

Tani kompjuteri i pare per biznes ne 1951LEO I (Lyons Electronic Office I)
Vazhdon LEO II, LEO III
Nje qark i bordit nga nje kompjuter i LEO III ku shifen tranzistor te shumt



Po te njejtin vit 1951 UNIVAC I i cili u perdor per llogaritjen e popullsis ne SH.B.A

----------


## Sirius

Ne 1953 IBM hyn ne historin e kompjuterave.
IBM 701 eshte nje kompjuter me synime te pergjithsheme elektronike zhvilluar nga IBM ne 1952. Makina e pare e prodhimit ishte ne dispozicion ne dhjetor 1952, dhe zyrtarisht njifet ne nje ngjarje publike me 7 prill, 1953. 701 shfrytezonte dy modele 706 electrostatic storage units,nje model 711 punched card reader, modeli 716 printer, modeli 721-punched card recorder, modeli 726 lexues shiritit magnetik / regjistrues, si dhe një model 731drum magnetike lexues /regjistrues.
Rreth 19 IBM 701 makina ishin ndertuar 1952-1955. Shumica e ketyre ishin derguar ne agjensite qeveritare per mbrojtje, agjensin per hulumtime atomike, marines detare dhe agjensivete motit.


IBM 701 EDPM Computer





IBM 650

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

as 1 mb .,..nuk e paska pasur memorien,,, flm per ket info Rrushi CH

----------


## Sirius

1954 John Backus & IBM 
FORTRAN Computer Programming Language
Suksesi i pare ne nivel te lart ne gjuhen e programimit.

1955 Stanford Research Institute, Bank of America, and General Electric
ERMA and MICR
Industria e pare bankare kompjuterike - edhe MICR (magnetic ink character recognition) për kontroll leximi.

1958 Jack Kilby & Robert Noyce
Qarqet e integruara
I njohur ndryshe si "Chip '




1962 Steve Russell & MIT
Spacewar Computer Game
Loja e pare kompjuterike.

----------


## Sirius

1964 Douglas Engelbart
Computer Mouse & Windows
Nofken miu sepse bishti doli ne fund.








1969 ARPAnet
The original Internet.
Po postoj nje shkrim te gatshem nga Wiki mos tmundohem te pershkruj per ARPAnet.

Rrjeti ARPA

Zanafilla e idesë për ndërtimin e rrjetit, që për ne është i njohur me emrin "internet" rrjedhë nga koha e luftës së ftohtë në vitet ´60. Si iniciatorë të një rrjeti të tillë janë qarqet ushtarake të ShBA-ve, të cilat sot nga disa prezantues në internet kritikohen për mbajtjen sekrete të internetit.

Që në fillim të viteve ´60, ushtarakët amerikanë mendonin se si t'i mbronin informatat e mbledhura edhe në rast të ndonjë sulmi atomik nga kundërshtarët. Si zgjidhje më e mirë e këtij problemi shihej një rrjet elektronik. Me këtë rrjet duhej që të dhënat e njëjta të regjistroheshin dhe të shpërndaheshin në kompiuterë që gjendeshin në largësi. Në rast ndryshimi apo futjes së të dhënave të reja, duhej që ndryshimet të bëheshin në të gjithë kompiuterët e lidhur në atë rrjet. Secili nga kompiuterët e lidhur duhej të komunikonte në disa lidhje me kompjuterët tjerë. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë ishte e mundur vazhdimësia e komunikimit në rast të shkatërrimit të ndonjërit nga kompjuterët, ose këputjes së ndonjë lidhjeje. Sidoqoftë, në vitin 1964 Forcat Ajrore të ShBA-ve angazhojnë firmën RAND Corporation për ndërtimin e projektit të quajtur "Rrjeti i decentralizuar". Kjo firmë nuk u angazhua për atë që ne sot e njohim si paraardhës të internetit. Për shkak të shumë vështirësive, ky projekt nuk u realizua, kurse vetë ideja për një "rrjet të decentralizuar" ,ku bartja e të dhënave do të bëhej në formë paketash, mbeti në kokat zhvilluese.

Qendra shkencore Advance Research Projects Agency (ARPA), që nga viti 1958 shërbente për zhvillimin shkencorë për ushtrin amerikane, vendosi që më 1966 të ndërlidhë rrjetin me llogaritësin ARPA. Me këtë rast ideja për "rrjetin e decentralizuar" u zhvillua edhe më tej dhe mori një formë paksa më të kuptueshme. Në vitin 1969 në rrjetin ARPA-Net ishin të lidhur katër llogaritës. Tre vite më vonë në ARPA-Net ishin të lidhur 40-të llogaritës. Duhet theksuar se edhe në këtë kohë ARPA-Net ishte një rrjetë i mbyllur. Nga ky rrjetë i mbyllur ARPA-Net do të ndërtohej më vonë rrjeti i internetit.



1970 Intel 1103 Computer Memory
RAM-i i pare ne bote vjen ne dispozicion.
Ne 1970, kompania e sapo formuar Intel kishte leshuar publikisht 1103, DRAM i pare (Dynamic Random Access Memory) qip (1K bit PMOS dynamic RAM ICS), dhe me 1972 ai ishte me i shituri ne bote. Kompjuteri i pare komercial ne dispozicion qe kishte perdorur 1103 ishte seria 9800 HP.

----------


## Sirius

1971 Faggin, Hoff & Mazor
Intel 4004 Computer Microprocessor
Procesori i pare.
Ky mikroprocesor revolucionar, me  madhesine e nje thoi, dha te njejten fuqi po aq sa kompjuteri i pare elektronik ndertuar ne vitin 1946, i cili mbushte nje dhome te tere.
Mikroprocesori i pare Intel 4004 ishte prodhuar ne mas prej dy-inq  krahasuar me 12-inch qe perdoret zakonisht per prodhimet e sotme. 4004 mikroprocesori Intel eshte unik ne ate qe eshte nje nga mikroprocesoret me te vogel hartuar ndonje her ne prodhimin komercial.
Ne 1971, 4004 procesori Intel kishte zevendsuar 2.300 transistore. Ne 2010, nje procesor Intel Core qe perfshin nje procesim 32nm ka fuqin e 560 milion transistoreve.
Te mikroprocesori Intel 4004 Gjeresia e qarqeve ishte 10 mikrone, ose 10.000 nanometera. Sot mikroprocesoret Intel kane karakteristikat e qarqeve 45 apo 32 nanometera. Per krahasim, nje mesatare e flokeve tenjeriut eshte 100.000 nanometera e gjere.






1971 Alan Shugart &IBM
Disketa Floppy

----------


## Sirius

1973
Shpikja e Ethernet - Local Area Networks (Rrjet me permasa lokale)- Robert Metcalfe






1974/75
The First Hobby and Home Computers: Scelbi, Mark-8, Altair, IBM 5100






1976/77
Hobi i pare dhe Kompjuteri shtepiak: Apple I, II Apple, komodori PET, dhe TRS-80

----------


## Sirius

1978
The First Spreadsheet - VisiCalc - Dan Bricklin and Bob Frankston





1979
WordStar - The First Word Processor







1981
Historia e MS-DOS Sistemi Operativ, Microsoft, Paterson Tim, dhe Gary Kildall
"Une nuk mendoj se eshte e rendesishme." shprehet presidenti i IBM John Roach ne hyrjen e IBM ne fushen e mikrokompjuterave.
Me 12 gusht, 1981, IBM paraqiti revolucionin e tij te ri Kompjuteri Personalme nje sistem te ri operativ nga Microsoft dhe nje kompjuter 16-bit te sistemit operativ te quajtur MS-DOS 1,0.
Ne 1980, IBM per here tepare i afrohej Bill Gates dhe Microsoft-it, per te diskutuar gjendjen e kompjuterave shtepiak dhe te produkteve te Microsoft-it. Gates i dha IBM disa ide se çfare mund te beje nje kompjuter shtepiak te jete i sukseseshem , ne mesin e tyre qe te kete Bazen e shkruar ne ROM qip. Microsoft tashme ka disa versione Baze per sistemin kompjuterik duke filluar me Altair, keshtu qe Gates ishte me shume se i lumtur per te shkruar nje version per IBM.

----------


## Sirius

1983
Shpikja e Apple Macintosh - Kompjuteri Apple - Steve Jobs dhe Steve Wozniak
Marr emrin nga vajza e bashkethemeluesit te Apple Steve Jobs, Lisa ishte kompjuteri i pare komercial me nje GUI, ose Graphical User Interface. Para Lisa, te gjithe kompjuterat kishin per baze tekstin ku per ta bere sistemin te pergjigjet eshte dashur te shtypen komandat ne tastier.
Specifikat:
Specifications	The Lisa/Lisa 2/Mac XL
CPU:	MC68000
CPU speed:	5 Mhz
FPU:	None
Motherboard RAM:	minimum 512 k - maximum 2MB
ROM:	16k
Serial Ports:	2 RS-323
Parallel Ports:	1 Lisa - 0 Lisa 2/MacXL
Floppy Drive:	2 internal 871k 5.25" 
1 internal 400k Sony 3.5" Lisa 2/MacXL
Hard Drive:	5 MB internal;
Monitor:	Built-In 12" - 720 x 360 pixels
Power Supply:	150 Watts
Weight:	48 lbs.
Dimensions:	15.2" H x 18.7" W x 13.8" D
System Software:	LisaOS/MacWorks
Production:	January 1983 to August 1986
Initial Cost:	$9,995




1983: Windows
Me 10 nentor, 1983, ne Hotel Plaza ne New York City, Kompania Microsoft zyrtarisht njoftoi Microsoft Windows, nje sistem operativ te gjenerates te se ardhshme qe do te siguroje nje grafik user interface (GUI) dhe nje mjedis te multitasking per kompjutera IBM.




Dhe per fund historia e MAC dhe Windows

----------


## fegi

Shkencë dhe teknologji: ekipi anglo-grek deshifron kompjuterin e lashtë

Një ekip shkencëatrësh anglezë e grekë thotë se ata kanë zbuluar punën e një paisje kompjuterike 2,000 të lashtë. Ata thonë se mekanizmi i Anttikytherës që datohet që nga shekulli i parë para Krishtit, përdorej ndoshta për të llogaritur ciklet astronomike të trupave qiellorë. Paisja ka një rrjet të komplikuar dhëmbëzash dhe ingranazhesh që vihen në lëvizje nëpërmjet një lidhje të thjeshtë përdoruesi. Sipas ekipit, kjo ishte "teknikisht më komplekse se çdo paisje e njohur për të paktën një mijë vjet më pas". Mekanizmi Antikythera ishte gjithashtu fokusi i një konference mbajtur në Athinë javën e shkuar. 


Një rindërtim i mekanizmit Antikythera. Paisja që datohet nga shekulli i parë para Krishtit, përbëhet nga së paku 29 ingranazhe të madhësive të ndryshme që janë bërë të lëvizin njëkohësisht nëpërmjet një doreze. Midis tyre është një ingranazh diferencial. Sipas studjuesve, ai është një instrument astronomik me precizion të madh. [Get

----------


## Sirius

Kerkoj nga  moderatori ta fshij komplet temen pasi u zhduken fotot dhe do e postoj serish.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Kalkulatori ose mekanizmi i Antikithires(ne vazhdim te asaj qe solli Fegi me siper) me gjithe mend mund te quhet nje nga perpjekjet e para per te thjeshtuar llogaritjet dhe fituar kohe.
Ne muzeun kombetar ne Athne kendi ku ekspozohet eshte nje nga me te vizituarit prej turisteve.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Organizoji cik pjeset e materialit!

----------


## Sirius

> Organizoji cik pjeset e materialit!


Si ti organizoj tregom se nuk pot kuptoj, thu ta shtoj materjalin te jap spjegime me shum nuk e kam at koh jo, apo ndoshta e ke fjalen ti renditi vitet, po ne nuk jemi ne epoken e para krishtit vitet i kam rradhitur nga me i hershmi deri kur ka fillu gara e dy gjigantave te informatikes dhe po ashtu kam postu me nje video edhe garen e tyre dhe per te tjerat ju rekomandoj te hapni google.

Gjith te mirat...

----------


## Elmi Nikoci

> 1964 Douglas Engelbart
> Computer Mouse & Windows
> Nofken miu sepse bishti doli ne fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zoteri Rrushi ju uroj te gezoni shendet te plote dhe personalisht ju falenderoj per informacionet e shkruara,neper mes tyre besoj se shume persona zgjerojne horizontin e tyre.Respekt.

----------

